# Chamberlain CJD 895?



## Bilecki (Sep 29, 2021)

Hello I'm looking for some information repair manuals and parts book 
Chamberlain backhoe it has a perkins motor and power shift trans


----------



## Bilecki (Sep 29, 2021)

* shuttle shift


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I hate to post a link to another forum but, this is all I can find on this backhoe.....Might contact this dude and see if he still has the manuals.....Looks like he has a backhoe like yours.....



https://www.hcvc.com.au/forum/oldjunk/11036-chamberlain-cjd-895?start=10


----------



## ausca (Jan 9, 2022)

HI,
I'm new to this forum, an Aussie/Canadian and now the owner of a 72 Ford 3000 diesel, needs a bit of TLC, will use it for snow plowing our private road in Cape Breton. NS.
Further to Bilecki's post about his Chamberlain CJD895 industrial backhoe loader. It appears to me by the model number that it was manufactured after John Deere purchased Chamberlain Industries in Australia. I was a Chamberlain parts manager back in the day way back in 1965-70. Sorry to say there are only a few Chamberlain tractoirs in use today
There is another link to Chamberlain tractors and if you were to contact them you may be able to find parts books and service manuals. Sorry to post another forum link but hope this helps,






Home - chamberlain 9g


WELCOME TO THE CHAMBERLAIN 9G TRACTOR OF WA INC WEBSITE “Raising funds while Living the Dream” THE CLUB - Was formed in 1999 Is a not-for-profit organisation Funds raised on treks are distributed to RFDS and other secondary charities. ABN 65 574 357 720 Our Trek Itinerary WA Trek planned for...




www.chamberlain9g.org.au





Good luck.


----------

